# RE: whats happening with my tank? Cycling Question



## Fishtanknewb (May 3, 2017)

*RE: whats happening with my tank? Cycling Question*

Hello all, 
Completely new to aquarium keeping so please bear with me, I have a few questions if you could help me, I would be very grateful. So I have a 75 litre fish tank given to us with it's gravel. It has been used, the tank was emptied and cleaned and the gravel was dry when we got them. We have a submersible filter with spray bar, a heater and air pumps insitu. We used quick start, water conditioner and salt to fill the tank. This was on the 28/4. I have seeded the tank with fish food everyday since.


These are the readings we are getting:

29/4 Chlorine: 0, PH: 8.4, KH: 8, GH: 8, No2:1, No3 25, Sal: 1.017
We added more marine salt to bring the salinity up.
30/4 Chlorine: 0, PH: 8, KH: 7.2, GH: 8, No2: 0, No3: 10 Ammonia: 0, Sal: 1.022
1/5: Chlorine: 0. PH 7.8, KH: 6, GH:8, No2: 1, No3: 10, Ammonia:0.5, Sal: 1.022
2/5: Chlorine:0, PH 7.8, KH: 10, GH: 8, No2:1, No3: 10 Ammonia: 0, Sal: 1.022
3/5: Chlorine:0, PH 8, KH 10, GH 8, No2: 1, No3: 10 Ammonia; 0 Sal: 1.023


Could anyone tell me whats going on? I am familiar with the nitrogen cycle, but the numbers seem very stagnant, apart from the ammonia spike on the 1/5 to 0.5 we havent seen much change. and Carbonate hardness seems to be rising. What is the reason for this? Could the used gravel be helping the bacteria growth? or is it too early to see any changes? The tank itself has a murky cloudiness about it. I havent changed the water since the day i set up the tank.

Any advise appreciated.
Kind regards
Kirsten


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

*RE: whats happening with my tank? Cycling Question*

Well Kirsten, you aren't supposed to test the water while you wait for the tetra safe start to work - not sure if that's the case for other brands products. They say you'll get whacky results.

I didn't see any fish mentioned so I assume the tank has none? If you want to cycle with the bottled bacteria, then you need some fish in the tank.


----------



## Fishtanknewb (May 3, 2017)

jaysee said:


> Well Kirsten, you aren't supposed to test the water while you wait for the tetra safe start to work - not sure if that's the case for other brands products. They say you'll get whacky results.
> 
> I didn't see any fish mentioned so I assume the tank has none? If you want to cycle with the bottled bacteria, then you need some fish in the tank.


Hi thanks for your reply, We used API quick start which says you can add fish immediately, but after reading about it I didn't think it was humane to do so before the tank had cycled. Hence why I started 'feeding' the fish tank with fish food. I have never read that it should'nt be tested after using API quick start. What do you suggest I do and how do you suggest i move forward?

Thanks!
Kirsten


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have heard mixed reviews about most of those products - the tetra safe start seems to be the best. It also happens to be the original bottled bacteria, previously known as bio spira. Dr Tims One and Only is another one with a great reputation. Not really a surprise as it was Dr Tim that developed bio spira 

If you don't want to do the bottled bacteria with fish, then you have to go the long way and do a fishless cycle. Ammonia is a much better dosing agent than the fish food. Fishless cycle takes 4-6 weeks to complete. I'm not sure if using the TSS would shorten that time considerably - can't say I've ever heard anyone try it. I don't see why it wouldn't work..... 

The third, and best choice, is to add seeded media to your filter. That gives you an instant cycle, and you can add fish and the media simultaneously. Of course you have to be a little smart about it - don't expect a piece of sponge to support your fully stocked tank! You have to match your initial stock to that of the media you are receiving.


----------



## Fishtanknewb (May 3, 2017)

jaysee said:


> I have heard mixed reviews about most of those products - the tetra safe start seems to be the best. It also happens to be the original bottled bacteria, previously known as bio spira. Dr Tims One and Only is another one with a great reputation. Not really a surprise as it was Dr Tim that developed bio spira
> 
> If you don't want to do the bottled bacteria with fish, then you have to go the long way and do a fishless cycle. Ammonia is a much better dosing agent than the fish food. Fishless cycle takes 4-6 weeks to complete. I'm not sure if using the TSS would shorten that time considerably - can't say I've ever heard anyone try it. I don't see why it wouldn't work.....
> 
> The third, and best choice, is to add seeded media to your filter. That gives you an instant cycle, and you can add fish and the media simultaneously. Of course you have to be a little smart about it - don't expect a piece of sponge to support your fully stocked tank! You have to match your initial stock to that of the media you are receiving.


Thanks again for your reply, I used gravel from a established tank, but it was dry - would all the bacteria be dead from this? What i don't understand is i have nitrates, but no nitrites and the ammonia spiked slightly then dissappeared, is nitrates from the APO quick start or is the tank starting to cycle. I will buy some pure ammonia tomorrow. the water is murky and when do you suggest i should water change?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If heard conflicting info on whether bacteria can survive being dried out. My own personal experiment said indicated no.

Nitrates could be in your source water.

Murky like cloudy? Would be a bacterial bloom from the ammonia. It is common in new tanks, and will clear up on its own.

No water change without fish.


----------

